# Cadet Wings.



## Korhonen (29 Aug 2006)

I am a 16 year old Corporal in air cadets, and I would like to go survival/leadership with my summer camps instead of flying, which I really love. So, in place of taking a Power course with cadets I am attending civilian flight school, and when I turn 17 next year I will have my Private Pilots Lisance (The same thing which cadets receive at the end of the 7 week course)

Will I be eligable for my wings at my home squadren?


----------



## condor888000 (29 Aug 2006)

Fly famils and get approval from the chain of command is what the CATO boils down to. I don't have the exact reference but thats the basics.


----------



## yoman (29 Aug 2006)

> 3. An officer of the CIC or Air Cadet who
> obtains a Transport Canada (TC) Private Pilot
> Licence may be authorized to wear the Power
> Pilot Wings. To be eligible the individual must be
> ...



http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5204_b.pdf

Do what condor said and you will be good to go.


----------

